# Sad News About Squeak, the baby Donkey.



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We just got a 17 day old baby miniature donkey yesterday. He didn't finish his 12 o clock meal (he has been drinking out of a bowl, I don't like it, but its what he will do) and he now has diahrea. We gave him 12cc's Pepto Bismol on instruction of the vet, and he told us to give him ANY antibiotic, 2 cc's Would LA200 be okay? He is on Milk replacer and we will be slowly switching him to Goats milk. He's been on the replacer for a few days now, and thats probably what caused the diahrea

We have been giving him Bounce Back to help with Dehydration. 

I don't want to lose this little guy, I haven't even been able to introduce you all to him!

Note: I do not have Slippery Elm or Sulmet.

Thank you all!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

OH and we gave him a little bit of Probios.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

The pepto will help with the scours...and even if they are caused by the replacer, equine are prone to bacterial infections so yes, go by the vets instructions to give the course of antibiotics. Keep up the electrolytes too as well as the probiotic.
You can even mix some plain yogurt into his next bowl of milk...a tablespoonful to a pint.

It's best he does drink from the bowl, this will prevent him aspirating and getting pneumonia.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

How would you suggest giving the bounce back then? We've been syringing it and Ive been worried hed aspirate.

Is LA200 good to give him?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

Mix it and put it in a bowl for him to drink.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

how is he doing? I dont know if LA 200 would be ok - I would ask the vet


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

He said Any antibiotic. Oh wait, is that an antibiotic?!

Anyways, Squeak is doing okay. Haven't seen him poop this morning, but he did pee. He doesn't drink much of his milk, so that worries me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

well i would ask him specifically for it - yes la 200 is an antibiotic but on the label it says nothing about for horses and I know this isnt a horse but its closer to a horse then a goat or a cow right?

Sounds like the vet has no idea and you dont want to contact him again so either find another vet or I guess you can try the la 200. But I dont know if its safe.

I think this is really an issue for a vet -- I would try another vet to see if they will come out to see the little guy


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

LA-200 can be given to horses, but I can't remember the dosage. It is used for tick born illnesses and needs to be given IV. I had to give it to my horse for several days. The other thing you could use is SMZ tabs. Those are given to horses all the time.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

What are SMZ tablets?

The vet told us to give 2ccs of any antibiotic. We gave him the LA200, but I didn't have an answer before we did and gave it him intramuscularly, I hope that doesn't cause any ill effects. I am just stressed so bad over this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

SMZ are a tablet I believe (that's what I have) and its from a vet


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

I would call your vet and have him/her out to check the colt out....Although I feel very comfortable diagnosing and treating my goats; When I have horse problems I am immediately on the phone with my vet, Especially with a very young colt. It seems colts/foals go from OK to Dead quickly...JME


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

Yes, I am very worried. Going to call the vet this morning.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

good luck good luck good luck!!!!! those babies are soo cute... I'll be thinking of both him and you.....


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

Called a lady that raises Mini Donks. Shes in SC, which is this little baby's home state. I asked her if she may of known his breeder, but all I had was his first name, and his state. She didn't but she gave me some great information. She recommended Bio-Sponge, to dry up his diahrea. So were getting that today.

Seems like he is doing better, but I know were not out of the woods yet. He drank almost 2 cups of water since last night to this morning, so thats promising.

This little baby is just so darling, he brays at you as soon as he hears you, so heart warming/wrenching at the same time...

Thank you all for your help, I will keep this updated.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not A Goat, But Needs Just As Much Help. Horse People?!*

Well he's on three different medications all through out the day. One is a knockoff of BioSponge, the other is Albon, and I'm not sure what the other is for, probably an antibiotic. Don't know the name right off hand for that.
He's doing better-ish. Started nibbling on grain (OW, he'll only take it from my hand and his jaw has strength!). He can't chew it too well so he ends up spitting it out more then eating it, so I'm soaking some to give to him at 12, when he gets more meds.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Glad to hear he is doing a bit better!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Can we please see some pictures of this baby donkey?

Jan


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Here are pictures. These are from the first day he came, so almost a week ago.
















His blue eyes. Can't see them too well because of his bangs. But they are so beautiful.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Oh my; Very cute!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

I truly hope that your baby gets better....he is sooooo cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

OMG he's soooo cute! I love his bangs, sooooo bushy and gives him even more character! I hope and pray the meds get him better


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Thank you guys :]

Poor little guy isnt doing so hot today. He's going to the vet early in the morning.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Oh no...i'm sorry to hear that...I hope the vet knows what's up with the little guy. He sure is a cutie. Keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Thank you.
He's staying the night there, maybe more. Theyve put him on an IV drip. Getting more info soon.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Thanks for posting the pictures. I sure hope they can fix him up at the vet. He is a darling. Those little donkeys are hard to resist.

Jan


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

ray:
Poor baby; he's so so cute! I hope everything turns out well! Sorry ur going through this with the little guy!! :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

poor boy.. he is so cute :hug: ray:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

Thanks guys 

He's still at the vet, talked to them yesterday before they closed and said he was doing okay and they got him to eat some. No news from this morning as of yet.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

He's very very cute! I hope he turns around for them and you!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Update on Baby Donkey*

The vets did all they could, but Squeak passed on this morning.
Pray that he reaches green pastures without worry.
Please pray for me and my mom, we are so torn up about this.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my I am SO sorry :hug: :hug: :tears:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

So sorry for the loss :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:hug: Healing energy on the way. Oh, I am so sorry!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: So sorry :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

As I read the post my heart ached for the little guy. Too bad he didn't make it. It leaves a hole in our hearts. I am truly sorry.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you all for your support. He is just so deeply missed here. The short time that he was with us he branded our hearts with his little hoof prints. He is now buried and and laid to rest..


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry :hug: :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! He was lucky to have met you before he left this earth. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry  My thoughts and prayers are most certainly with you! You did all you could for the cute baby, but God had other plans for him.


----------



## 5LittleGoats (May 17, 2011)

"By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.
For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
They romp through the grass, without even a care."


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so sorry too. At least he got good care and love from you before he had to go. You did good for him. 

Jan


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you for such a beautiful poem 5LittleGoats, it is so sweet.

Thank you to you all for being so caring and supportive. I don't know what I would do without such great friends on this forum to help me through this..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sory for your loss. At least he was loved here on earth before he went to the Heavens above. :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I was so hoping he would pull through. I'm sorry he didn't.
My donkey is still missing all though Mitch thinks he might have gone to his neighbor who has cows.

Gina


----------

